# removal with surgitron



## kdm (Jul 22, 2009)

How would you code  the removal of a 1cm lesion from the tongue with surgitron.  The 11300's doesn't seem correct because it doesn't say "tongue" but the 41100 says excison.   Are would this be coded.  I appreciate you help.  Thanks   kim


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 22, 2009)

Was the procedure performed without closure? What about 41110?


----------



## kdm (Jul 23, 2009)

No, there was no closure. Removal by surgitron.  That's not an excison as far as I know.    Kim


----------



## jackjones62 (Jul 28, 2009)

Surgitron replaces the traditional scapel/knife, the lesion is still being removed without closure; I would feel comfortable with using CPT 41110. Looking at the ICD9CM Procedural, they describe the procedure as excision or destruction of lesion or tongue tissue.  Unfortunately, CPT cannot keep up with modern technology and falls short of meeting the needs of precision coding, remember, coding is not alway black and white, yes, there are the "unlisted" procedure codes, but truly, this is a judgment call, and as I stated, I could back up my decision in using CPT 41110.

Jennifer 
CT ENT


----------



## kdm (Aug 3, 2009)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the help  km


----------

